# Who is this user - attention test - ?



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I see this user on here all the time. Looks like he/she has visited 1050 times and has never posted? Is it a robot/spider?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Also this user - o76 test -

Same thing? Over 250 visits and no posts?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

good question....ive never noticed that before, but now that you say that, i see they visited today too....they both have the same exact "birthdate", too


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

:?:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

1050 times and that is just since the site was reset. My guess it is robots


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

robots or aliens, you never know.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh, scary!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Someone doesn't have enough $ to buy a keyboard? 
jk...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I saw this, robot/virus ages ago, I tried to ban it but to be able to ban someone they need to of posted something first. :lol:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, you don't have a right to, Cichlid man, however he/she/something hasn't broken any of our forum's rules.. 
Just let it be...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

no offense to cichlid man, but you seem to be getting slightly power hungry


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Will someone's account be deleted if it's not in use (post, like an example) for a while?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia @ Sun May 08 said:


> no offense to cichlid man, but you seem to be getting slightly power hungry


LOL :lol: , but a virus is a potential threat to the whole system so thats why I wanted to ban it. Mark had trouble with hakers in the past too.


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

why would robots be interested in aquariums? haha jk i used to be a regular member before it was reset? after the hurricane i wasn't online for a few months and then when i got one everything was different and my account was gone. . . but, now im back. . . i really like the changes


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its a trade off. You may stop hackers but you also stop search engines from promoting your site.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

hey drifter....did you get hit bad by the hurricanes? my aunt has a house in pensacola that she rents out and it got a hole in the roof but not anything else major happened to it....im just curious how the other places in the area fared


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

HMm delete account, lol i dunno that isn't a person, most forums even locals i noticed you know has lots of members but handful of talkers, most are there to learn or just cruise and some even just forget about it after seeing it..lol


----------

